# Food Help



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to check dogfoodadvisor.com when researching food options.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

There is a thread called What do you feed and why. Try reading through that it might help you decide what to feed. I have extremely picky poodles and have been trying all sorts of different foods to feed them. I loved the Wysong Nurture with Quail (so did they) but it is extremely high in protein like 40% and that worries me so I dilute it with other foods when I feed it. We continue to experiment with different foods to see what they like and what I like . Dog food advisor is a great website to get an idea of what good foods are out there. http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=98465


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Chewy.com carries your kibble: Wild Calling - Free Shipping at Chewy.com. Free shipping with $49 or more.


----------



## justaddsarah (Jan 14, 2014)

I definitely agree with GeorgiaPeach. I order my spoo's food from chewy.com and you can set it to automatically order and ship once you figure out how often you need a new bag. They have comparable prices on amazon, but not always free shipping (last time I checked it was ~$40!!! in addition to the food price). I sort of ran into the same problem as you. Mr. Darcy was initially pretty good about eating his food and then one day he decided he did not want to eat it at all. I ended up switching him to a different brand (Fromms) and now every time I scoop it up and put it into his bowl he literally does a happy dance-- it's too cute.


----------

